# Horse Stall Toys



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I have 3 horses that we keep stalled in the winter, they get turned out daily. They have Jolly Balls to play with. I have also made those really hard treat balls to hang in their stalls, but those are gone in like two days. They don't crib, weave, or have any manner problems but I feel like they need something to do all day. Do you all have any ideas on toys or something to keep them occupied throughout the day?
Thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could you give them some type of slow feeder for the hay so it takes some work and time to eat it down. That would keep them occupied for awhile. Can't think of anything else, but looks like you're doing plenty of things already. :thumb: They sound like some lucky horses.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you tried the hanging licks. Can't remember the name but there is a plastic holder then the hard lick gets sandwiched between them. My horse loves them but it takes him a real long time to use it up.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Are they these?
http://www.ponypops.com/


----------

